# American River Bike Trail



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

After recovering from the sick wicked cold I had, I drug my butt to the bike trail. I was tired of dodging cars in my neighborhood(Roseville). While on the the way I realized that it was pretty windy but I figured it wouldn't be too bad. Anyways, park my truck at the end of Arden at the entrance and get on the bike. Man, did I get blown all over the place! That totally sucked! I had fun but the wind is not my friend.

Anyone else get blown around the trail today?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

J_B said:


> Anyone else get blown around the trail today?


Damn, good to hear. I woke up yesterday for my ride, took one look at the wind and said forget it. Nice out there this morning though.

Hey, the Wheelmen sent out a bulletin that a bunch of cars at William Pond were broken into during daylight, maybe owned by cyclists who were out riding?

check out the commuter forum, "test photo" for a bunch of AR photos.


----------



## caloso (May 27, 2004)

Got blown all over the ARBT on Saturday morning. Thought I was having a good day going out, until I turned around and headed home into the wind.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I'm up in Nevada City and try to get down to ride the entire bike trail a few times in the winter. I always park at Beal Point and ride the entire trail and then turn around. My questions is if I start in the Downtown area where do I park?? I have to go to a meeting my the capital next week and was hoping to get a spin in after the meeting. Thanks for the help


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Parking.*



Merlin said:


> My questions is if I start in the Downtown area where do I park?


You could park at Natomas Raquet Club, 2450 Natomas Park Dr Sacramento, CA on mapquest, or across the street from NRC (slightly down the hill) at River City Bank or whatever that huge office building is across from the Club. CityBikeWorks? has a group ride which meets in the parking lot of that office building during the summer, so I don't think towing is an issue. I'm a member at NRC and I've never heard of a car being towed.

This option puts you at mile 0 of the bike path, Discovery Park entrance. 

Oh yea, if you stay parked at the Capital, you can either...

-head to 20th street, follow towards low lettered streets J,I,H, down to D and it will spit you out on the bike path after going through Blue Diamond plant (transient central, careful).
-or go to Old Sacramento, behind the train museum and follow the short bike path along the freeway to Discovery Park. Any ARBT map from LBS will show these options..

RedRex.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Perfect Thanks!


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

*Thanks*



RedRex said:


> You could park at Natomas Raquet Club, 2450 Natomas Park Dr Sacramento, CA on mapquest, or across the street from NRC (slightly down the hill) at River City Bank or whatever that huge office building is across from the Club. CityBikeWorks? has a group ride which meets in the parking lot of that office building during the summer, so I don't think towing is an issue. I'm a member at NRC and I've never heard of a car being towed.
> 
> This option puts you at mile 0 of the bike path, Discovery Park entrance.
> 
> ...


Just want to say thank you!! I was in Sac. yesterday, followed your directions and parked by the club. I have not done a ride there in a long time it was GREAT!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Merlin said:


> Just want to say thank you!! QUOTE]
> 
> Right on! A great ride would be to park at Folsom Lake, ride down to 12th street bridge on the bike path, squirt into midtown for lunch, and head back to the lake.
> 
> ...


----------

